

RIM is Doing it Right - nathanpc
http://nathancampos.me/post/30259200001/rim-is-doing-it-right

======
dev1n
I think the idea of a Dev Alpha is brilliant. With Apple, specifically the
Retina display, I would venture a guess that most apps lagged behind the
product release, simply because the devs couldn't get their hands on a Retina
display. This is a pretty smart move on RIM's part. Even if BB10 doesn't
succeed,nor the Dev Alpha, the idea of putting out a prototype for the devs to
work on is definitely something to learn from for other companies.

edit: re-wording.

------
runjake
Those 4 things are pretty subjective and if any _one_ (the article states RIM
is the ONLY) company's done it it'd be hard to argue Apple hasn't.

This is more Blackberry tripe from RIM and its small enclave of loyalists.
Just shut up and release already. I don't care how "great" your OS is if I
can't buy it and it doesn't have a user base.

Anything can be made to look great on paper. The proof is in the released
product.

~~~
nathanpc
They haven't released it yet because they want to have a finished OS/product
and not a half-baked one like the first versions of iOS, Android and Windows
Phone.

~~~
runjake
No, they haven't released it yet because of a long series of bad decisions,
cancelled products, management changes, and missed attempts.

I mean, I wish RIM the best -- more competition is great, but let's not
sugarcoat things and let them off easy.

------
zmonkeyz
I still enjoy my Playbook tablet and though i plan on getting a Windows Phone
8 i can't wait to see what RIM brings out.

------
msie
I thought this was important to note:

 _everyone knows that the piracy rates on Android are absurd and the fact that
for some strange reason the average Android user doesn’t like to spend money
on apps (even if it’s just 99 cents). On the iOS side piracy is a bit of a
concern too, but less than on Android._

~~~
saurik
That paragraph wasn't even about RIM, and is largely due to those other
products being targeted at mass consumer markets rather than business people.
If there were large numbers of twelve year olds with BlackBerry's, you'd
probably see more piracy on that platform (and you'd also learn much more
about potential security holes in the platform ;P).

~~~
slantyyz
Even with large numbers of twelve year olds with Blackberries, there'd still
have to be apps that people want for piracy to occur.

